# My first metal gig in a suit!



## theo (Oct 8, 2013)

My band recently played at a local nightclubs Vegas night. We had a blast.
Let me know what you think and if you like our music check us out on www.facebook.com/hollowworldband


----------



## TheKindred (Oct 8, 2013)

Sick. Well done.


----------



## theo (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks dude


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 9, 2013)

Liked! Good live sound! Looks like it was a fun gig!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Oct 9, 2013)

nice dude, killer playing! Your band has a new fan haha 
inb4 suitcore joke.


----------



## Tanttu (Oct 9, 2013)

Classy stuff, nicely done!


----------



## theo (Oct 9, 2013)

Haha suitcore! I'd like to hope we don't have much 'core' to our sound 
Thanks for checking it out guys


----------



## Berzerker (Oct 9, 2013)

Keeping metal classy.

I like it!


----------



## theo (Oct 9, 2013)

Our drummer wasn't a fan, It was bloody hot haha. But felt pretty awesome too.
We need more excuses to do this.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounded pretty damn good I'm gonna have to check out more of your guys stuff!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice! 

My band has done a few shows dressed up as well  I once had a band (concert band) competition for my high school and had to leave that as soon as we played to make it to my band's show at a club about an hour away, so the rest of the guys in my band (metal band) dressed up so I wouldn't be so out of place haha


----------



## theo (Oct 9, 2013)

NickS said:


> Sounded pretty damn good I'm gonna have to check out more of your guys stuff!!


We have two studio tracks on youtube and an EP due to be released on November the 23rd. Thanks dude 


TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Nice!
> 
> My band has done a few shows dressed up as well  I once had a band (concert band) competition for my high school and had to leave that as soon as we played to make it to my band's show at a club about an hour away, so the rest of the guys in my band (metal band) dressed up so I wouldn't be so out of place haha



That is awesome! How good do suit gigs feel?


----------



## sweepingDemon (Oct 11, 2013)

i checked out your facebook, gave you a like and recommended you to some of my mates. 
Awesome tunes, i will try and get your e.p when i have some money


----------



## theo (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh thanks man, It means a lot to hear stuff like that


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

Rock the suits, man! You pulled it off, obviously as a band (musically), so who could hate on it?!

We've done it before, gotta "dress for success" as they say, no? ;-)


----------

